# troy bilt tb20cs



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hard starting, but when it starts it runs for a few minutes then dies and won't restart. About a month ago I rebuilt the carb.Today I took the carb aprt and the screen was dirty so cleaned it out.Put it back together and it ran as before 9Only a little while) took it apart again and again screen was dirty.What is the best way to clean the screen so this does not happen again.
when it dies it sounds as though it is not getting enough fuel,so took the plug out and it was dry.If I adjust the Hi side I am out about 4-6 full turns which I think is to much.what can I do to get this thing running right?Once again your comments will be well taken and very much appreciated. Thank You


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If the screen IN the carb is always filling with grit,have you checked the gas filter or lines for cracks?I would also recommend that the gas tank be cleaned out and new CLEAN gas added.Four to six turns out on the (H)high adjustment is excessive and makes me think there is still an obstruction in the carb.One to two turns out form seated is usually the correct running position for the (h) and (L) screws.


----------



## rickyjoseph70 (Jan 29, 2011)

What method of cleaning the gas tank is best for these 2 cycle engines?


----------

